# Stolen .ca domains?



## domains (Nov 19, 2020)

Just posting some things I've thought about in the past but had no one to discuss with, but has anyone ever had a .ca domain stolen?  I'd think it would be easier to recover a stolen .ca domain than a stolen .com or other extension, since the registry is completely within Canada and everything is easier to trace and follow up on.  If you get a .com stolen, it could end up with some registrar in China and then you'd be dealing with international law and having to get a lot more people involved.  Maybe another good selling point for .ca's I'd never really considered.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 19, 2020)

Good question, but I've never heard of one stolen in the traditional sense (someone hacking into your account and transferring the domain away).


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 19, 2020)

It's a great point, come to think of it I have also never heard of a stolen .ca

HeHe.... maybe nobody wants them :lol:


----------



## Nafti (Nov 19, 2020)

I guess it’s possible for someone to steal a .ca if someone has your account password but I believe with a bit of work, CIRA could get it back for you. 

.com’s happen more than we probably know. I think sex.com would have to be the biggest one. Not stolen anymore of course.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 19, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> It's a great point, come to think of it I have also never heard of a stolen .ca
> 
> HeHe.... maybe nobody wants them :lol:



Not as liquid, not as valuable, not as easy to fence, no borders to hide behind, a single authority with CIRA, etc...

Lots of reasons.


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> It's a great point, come to think of it I have also never heard of a stolen .ca
> 
> HeHe.... maybe nobody wants them :lol:




People tend to want to steal things of value
Lolololo
Sorry


----------



## DropWizard (Nov 24, 2020)

Cira will do nothing for you short of a court order. They'll tell you it's between you and the registrar. We've had it with other issues.


----------

